# exhaust leak???



## sideways300z (Dec 18, 2006)

i have a pretty nasty exhaust leak on my 86 turbo. the problem is its just a manifold gasket. 
the studs out of the head are mostly missing, i think they just fell out due to the last owner not using locktight. since the leak the boost obviously is almost non existant and im running really rich, my idol is really low and the car cuts out constantly. it was running prefect before the leak so im pretty sure its the cause of all of these problems. what do you guys think?

how much of a pain in the ass would it be to intercool this thing, thats my next project, i hear it is one of the best upgrades to this car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Better get that fixed. If you get any fresh cold air through the gasket and directly onto a valve, especially a hot exhaust valve, it can cause major problems. Not immediately, unless you have really bad luck, but temperature stress fractures can develop and the valve can shatter one day, completely trashing your engine. If just the studs are missing, get them replaced ASAP. As far as running rich and cutting out, your O2 sensor is freaking out because of all the extra air coming past it not containing any burnt fuel. So it tells the ECU there is too little fuel being burnt and the ECU opens the injectors up more. Fix the gasket, redo the studs, problem solved. It's a pain, but it'll feel like a new car when you are done.....


----------



## sideways300z (Dec 18, 2006)

i got most of the leak fixed. i bought gaskets but i cant get the damn manifold off. I got most of the studs back in that i took out of another motor that i have. there is only 1 spot that it is leaking from and that is due to a broken stud. i have an easy out but i think that im going to have to pull the motor to get it out. If i can get the manifold off im pretty sure i can get the leak to go away with the new gasket but im not sure. I wont know until i try it. I got most of my boost back but it is still cutting out a little. hopefully that will stop with the new gasket also


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There's at least one rubber piece in the coupling of the pipe right above the turbo (the up-pipe) that may have deteriorated. If it has a break you are probably blowing boost out there and running rich. Any air leaks post turbo will cause a rich condition. I also had one broken manifold stud on the passenger side, but it still pushed 16 pounds of boost with no issues. Your manifold may be warped. And yeah, I wouldn't even mess with an easy-out at this point. EZ-out, otherwise known as EZ-break.......


----------



## sideways300z (Dec 18, 2006)

is there an easy way to get that pipe off??? i have tried before but there is so much shit crammed in around it that it seems nearly impossible.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There's no magic bullet for removing that pipe, no. You'll have to loosen the coupling up by the throttle body, loosen the clamp on the topside of the turbo, remove the hold-down bolt located a few inches above that. Pull the TB side loose first and then up to pull it loose from the turbo. You may also have a leak inside the compressor side of the turbo. There is an O-ring gasket in the back of it, between it and the center section of the turbo. If it's old dried out and cracked you'll be losing boost out that way. You'll have to remove the turbo to work on that, though.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> There's no magic bullet for removing that pipe, no. You'll have to loosen the coupling up by the throttle body, loosen the clamp on the topside of the turbo, remove the hold-down bolt located a few inches above that. Pull the TB side loose first and then up to pull it loose from the turbo. You may also have a leak inside the compressor side of the turbo. There is an O-ring gasket in the back of it, between it and the center section of the turbo. If it's old dried out and cracked you'll be losing boost out that way. You'll have to remove the turbo to work on that, though.



Man, the the heck are you going to get another Z ?!?!?!?!?!?! 

He is on the right track, sideways. Also, when you have the manifold off..it would behoove you to take it to a machine shop to have it corrected. It is most likely warped.... a super common problem with our cars....
I still have a warped manifold I have been dealing with for the last two years. I now finally am getting around to fixing it. If youre going to restud your heads, it might be smart to pull the top half of the manifold. You wouldnt believe how easy it is to get to everything with it off....like a whole nother car....


----------



## sideways300z (Dec 18, 2006)

Zen31ZR said:


> There's no magic bullet for removing that pipe, no. You'll have to loosen the coupling up by the throttle body, loosen the clamp on the topside of the turbo, remove the hold-down bolt located a few inches above that. Pull the TB side loose first and then up to pull it loose from the turbo. You may also have a leak inside the compressor side of the turbo. There is an O-ring gasket in the back of it, between it and the center section of the turbo. If it's old dried out and cracked you'll be losing boost out that way. You'll have to remove the turbo to work on that, though.



i went ahead and changed the gaskets.. it still leaks but not as bad. Im guessing that you guys were right about the manifold being warped. it sucks. I havent corrected the boost problem yet but that will be my project next week though. 

I'm thinking about removing the ac compressor. It doesn't work anyways. The belt that runs it doesn't look like it runs anything else can i just remove it or does it run off of anything else? also it looks like it will give me some clearance to get to the turbo. Any suggestions??


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I removed my A/C system, one of the first things I did. Between the compressor, lines, and condenser, I'd say I lost 60 pounds off the front end. Really opened it up too, made things so much easier to see. You'll be glad you did it.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

If your manifolds are warped, it will likely blow out your new gaskets fairly quickly. I'd get that fixed soon.


----------

